# Ben Affleck to direct, write, and star in new Batman film



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 13, 2016)

Warner Bros. confirms it: Ben Affleck is directing a standalone 'Batman' film


----------



## setsuna7 (Apr 13, 2016)

Yes!!!!


----------



## wakjob (Apr 13, 2016)

Ya know, I somehow think he'll do a good job with it.

As long as he has control of the movie and the suits from the studio don't come in and ruin it.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 13, 2016)

wakjob said:


> Ya know, I somehow think he'll do a good job with it.
> 
> As long as he has control of the movie and the *suits* from the studio don't come in and ruin it.



Especially if the suits have nipples.

Sorry, I couldn't resist. I'll leave now...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 13, 2016)

wakjob said:


> Ya know, I somehow think he'll do a good job with it.
> 
> As long as he has control of the movie and the suits from the studio don't come in and ruin it.



He was the highlight of BvS, even with someone as clueless as Snyder at the helm. 

I'd imagine if he has a proper grasp of Batman, he can knock this .... out of the park.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 13, 2016)

He just better not have Kevin Smith write it.

I also heard he re-wrote all his own dialogue for BvS, which doesn't bode well, but who knows if it was even salvageable.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 13, 2016)

I spent most of the film thinking they should have just made another Batman film so I'm on board with this.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 13, 2016)

wankerness said:


> He just better not have Kevin Smith write it.



Doesn't Affleck hate Smith nowadays anyway?


----------



## wankerness (Apr 14, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Doesn't Affleck hate Smith nowadays anyway?



No idea! I was just basing that on Kevin Smith being an obnoxious comic book fan and Ben Affleck being in a few of his movies.


----------



## A-Branger (Apr 14, 2016)

I though they were buddies from way way back, reason why he started appearing on his movies which was before he became a big name.


meh, I dont think Kevin S would have any input on it, but at the most he would have a look at it and maybe tell him some pointers or suggestions?. Hes a big batam comic book fan, so Im fine with him having an input to try to keep stuff revelant and not "hollywood". Either way he knows hes not that good of a film maker and he knows Affleck would do a good job


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 14, 2016)

wankerness said:


> No idea! I was just basing that on Kevin Smith being an obnoxious comic book fan and Ben Affleck being in a few of his movies.



Ever since he married Jennifer Garner, I believe they had a falling out sice Jen didn't like Kevin Smith at all.


----------



## russmuller (Apr 14, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I spent most of the film thinking they should have just made another Batman film so I'm on board with this.



See, I watched the most recent film thinking they needed to make another Superman movie in between - Shadow of Steel, where Superman goes crazy and actually does turn against us to justify Batman's fears (and also to plant the seeds for a bunch of under-developed or explained subplots in BvS).


----------



## wankerness (Apr 14, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ever since he married Jennifer Garner, I believe they had a falling out sice Jen didn't like Kevin Smith at all.



Well, now that they divorced, maybe he'll reconnect with those friends that the wife drove away!

(she was right)


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Apr 14, 2016)

Cool. He surprised me in BvS in a very good way. I hope Jeremy Irons remains Alfred!


----------



## mongey (Apr 14, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> I though they were buddies from way way back, reason why he started appearing on his movies which was before he became a big name.
> 
> 
> meh, I dont think Kevin S would have any input on it, but at the most he would have a look at it and maybe tell him some pointers or suggestions?. Hes a big batam comic book fan, so Im fine with him having an input to try to keep stuff revelant and not "hollywood". Either way he knows hes not that good of a film maker and he knows Affleck would do a good job



Kevin Smith writes some batman comics these days doesn't he ? 

my wife is a fan of his pod casts and I'm sure she has said that 

his stuff is hit and miss for sure . but Dogma is awesome IMHO 

He does have history with Affleck so its not impossible he gets involved


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 14, 2016)

wankerness said:


> Well, now that they divorced, maybe he'll reconnect with those friends that the wife drove away!
> 
> (she was right)





mongey said:


> He does have history with Affleck so its not impossible he gets involved



I dunno. Even though Smith doesn't bad-talk Affleck, Ben himself doesn't seem to talk to, or even bring up Smith at all. I dunno, Affleck's been pretty depressed about his split, so maybe he'll eventually reconcile with Smith.


----------



## A-Branger (Apr 14, 2016)

mongey said:


> Kevin Smith writes some batman comics these days doesn't he ?
> 
> my wife is a fan of his pod casts and I'm sure she has said that
> 
> ...



not sure. I know he got to write one of the draft for a superman movie that never took off with Nicolas Cage lol as superman

he must be involved somehow this days with comics?

but yeah it was Kevin Smith the one who gave him his big chance on the big screen in most of Kevin Smith movies when he was doing "big" stuff for hollywood. Mall Rats, Clerks, Chasing Amy, Dogma, dont remember what more, but I do remember him saying he wrote Chasing Amy for Ben, and I think that movie put him on the map??

either way I do listen to his podcast every now and them. Now he has a youtube chanel/show, so you can tell your wife she can not only hear him talk, but also see him lol

If you guys havent yet, search for his podcast around youtube of Audio comentary for Batman movies. He does the first two of Tim Burton and forever and batam n robin too

Its just a comentary you play at the same time you play the movie, they mostly just laugh at the movie, make jokes of them, and trow some trivia. Pretty funny


----------



## MoonJelly (Apr 19, 2016)

^ What I wouldn't give to see Superman Lives. Watched the documentary ... who wouldn't want to see all the bizarre things that Burton/Smith came up with put into a Supes movie?


----------

